# Zucchini, Tomato and Cheese Tart



## Dina (Jun 10, 2004)

I made this for dinner tonight and was DELICIOUS!  I had to have seconds and thirds.   

Easy Zucchini, Tomato, and Cheese Tart

1 sheet (half of a 17-ounce package) frozen puff pastry 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 onion, finely diced 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
2 medium zucchini, quartered lengthwise and thinly sliced 
1 (14-ounce) can ready-cut diced tomatoes, well drained 
3 large eggs 
1 cup grated smoked Gouda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
Generous seasoning freshly ground black pepper

Remove the puff pastry from the package and let thaw at room temperature for about 30 minutes, or until no longer frozen but still cool. 
Meanwhile, heat the oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the onion and garlic, and cook 5 minutes, or until the onion is slightly tender. Stir in the zucchini and saute just until it begins to soften, about 5 minutes. Mix in the drained tomatoes and raise the heat to medium-high. Cook, stirring often, until the zucchini is tender but not mushy and the juices have evaporated. Let cool. 

Lightly butter a dark-colored 9-inch tart pan with a removable rim or a glass pie plate. On a lightly floured surface, roll the puff pastry into an 11-inch square. Fit it into the tart pan or pie plate. Trim off the overhanging pieces of pastry with scissors. Refrigerate the crust, uncovered, for 15 minutes, or up to 8 hours, covered. 

Preheat the oven to 425 degrees F. 

Beat the eggs in a large bowl. Stir in the cheese, salt, pepper, and cooled vegetables. Spoon the mixture into the tart pan. Bake 25 to 30 minutes, or until the pastry is brown and a knife inserted in the center of the tart comes out clean. Remove the outer rim of the tart pan. Let the tart cool on a wire rack for 20 minutes before slicing. It is best to serve this tart very warm rather than piping hot.

Enjoy it!

Dina


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 11, 2004)

oh my - sounds wonderful!  8)


----------



## gem4077 (Dec 24, 2007)

It sounds really good.  But I like to use whole grain products whenever possible.  Is there a whole grain puff pastry?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Dec 24, 2007)

Sounds good.  I used to love just steamed zucchini and tomatoes with cheese.  Your recipe sounds fantastic.


----------



## Nova5 (Dec 24, 2007)

Not something I'd like, but certianly my mother would love it. Think i'll have to save this one and make it for her for mothers day.


----------

